# Internetfreigabe über Netzwerk,Client zeigt einige Webseiten nicht an



## Spartakusss (24. Januar 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem

Ich habe ein kleines Netzwerk von 2 PC's,nun soll der CLient auch auf die DSL Freigabe des Host zugreifen können,das klappt auch alles wunderbar,allerdings können bestimmte Seiten nur vom CLient nicht aufgerufen werden wie z.b. EBay, GMX usw.
Andere Seiten wie Morgenpost,Spiegel gehen aber ...

Wäre sehr dankbar für eine Hilfe


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Schau mal hier oder hier 

mfG ALF


----------



## Spartakusss (24. Januar 2004)

Dank dir für die schnelle Hilfe,aber leider klappt es immer noch net

Bei hier 2. =
Ist es so das ich net bei T-Online bin 

zu hier 1
Da habe ich mir das entsprechende Prog runtergleaden Dr.TCP
und die Einstellungen so verändert wie angegeben,leider mit selben Resultat wir zuvor


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Januar 2004)

Mit welchem Anbieter bist Du denn unterwegs? Such dann da mal nach Proxy-Einstellungen bei demjenigen, weil ich denk mal, dass Du mit einem Proxy ins Netz gehst.

mfG ALF


----------



## Spartakusss (24. Januar 2004)

Also nun geht es doch.....
Bei mir musste man den MTU Wert auf 1480 setzen das es  und nicht vergessen nach den Einstellungen des Programms Dr.TCP den Rechner immer neustarten,für alle die nach mir kommen und das problem haben.

Ich danke dir für deine Hilfe


----------

